# Cooker vs Premium Sportway



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

Can anybody tell me what's the difference between the new premium sportway and new cooker tires. Am on the market for some 14" tires.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

If you have to ask 520s are not for you


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Here is a Coker


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

big C said:


> If you have to ask 520s are not for you



Lol.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cartier01 said:


> Can anybody tell me what's the difference between the new premium sportway and new cooker tires. Am on the market for some 14" tires.


Coker is a failed attempt at duplicating the original premium sportway 520 bias ply tire. The new premium sportways are nice look tires. They are made in china. For a real daily i dobt know. But for a weekend cruiser. Id buy them.....on a real daily id prob go w steel belted radials


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Stay away from Coker. They do NOT stand behind their tires. They do NOT last at all. They do NOT offer anything other then a high price tag.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Supreme59rag said:


> Stay away from Coker. They do NOT stand behind their tires. They do NOT last at all. They do NOT offer anything other then a high price tag.


This is not true as you can see by the pic posted above coker tire have an added safety feature that other more experienced and well know manufactures have not caught on to yet. Almost all of there tire lines come equipped with built in safety chocks. So its safe to say they do offer one option that comes standard with there high price tag.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

PREMIUM SPORTWAY by lowriders for lowriders. Support our fellow lowriders with PREMIUM SPORTWAY vs. chokers who only wish to make money and don't give a damn about lowriders. uffin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> PREMIUM SPORTWAY by lowriders for lowriders. Support our fellow lowriders with PREMIUM SPORTWAY vs. chokers who only wish to make money and don't give a damn about lowriders. uffin:


AMEN!


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

big C said:


> This is not true as you can see by the pic posted above coker tire have an added safety feature that other more experienced and well know manufactures have not caught on to yet. Almost all of there tire lines come equipped with built in safety chocks. So its safe to say they do offer one option that comes standard with there high price tag.


Bwhahahaaa I stand corrected!


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

cartier01 said:


> Can anybody tell me what's the difference between the new premium sportway and new cooker tires. Am on the market for some 14" tires.


Not only do you get the OG look with a premium sportway tire, you also get the added benefit of a higher load range. Cokers tires can't handle the weight like a premium sportway can.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info will wait for the new premium sportways.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> Coker is a failed attempt at duplicating the original premium sportway 520 bias ply tire. The new premium sportways are nice look tires. They are made in china. For a real daily i dobt know. But for a weekend cruiser. Id buy them.....on a real daily id prob go w steel belted radials


CHOKER TIRE JUST COPIED THE OLD 70`S "DEMAN TIRE" TREAD FOR TREAD, AND JUST PUT "LOWRIDER SERIES" ON THE SIDE OF IT. NEVER ADDING ANYTHING NEW, THEY REVAMPED THE TREAD ON THE 14`S AFTER EVENYONE COMPLAINED, 

ON THE "NEW PREIMIUM SPORTWAY" 5.20`S THE CREW HAVE HAVE COMPLETELY GONE THROUGH THE DESIGN, INCH BY INCH, NOT WITH THE IDEA "HOW CAN WE COPY AN ICONIC TIRE, AND MAKE IT CHEAPER"
THEY "COMPLETELY" MADE A NEW VERSION OF AN ICONIC TIRE, AND MADE IT BETTER. THEY LOOKED AT AS A LOWRIDER TIRE, FOR LOW RIDERS
KENNY YOUR RIGHT, THESE ARE STLL IN THE END A BIAS PLY TIRE, EVEN THOUGH THESE ARE DESIGNED WITH 6 PLY STRENGTH, TO HANDLE ALL THE DAILY DEMANS A LOWER CAR NEEDS, ,,,,,,,,,,,BUT FOR A DAILY DRIVER , GO TO WORK , FREEWAY SPEEDS , RADIALS,

BUT ON THE WEEKENDS, AND SHOWS , CRUISIG 5.20`S ALL DAY LONG. ONCE YOU SEE THEM ON YOUR CAR, YOU WON`T WANT TO TAKE THEM OFF. THIS IS JUST MY OPINION.
GET A SET FOR YOUR 62, IT`S GOING TO BE THE CHERRY ON TOP


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

i was wondering myself .
i got a 95 fleetwood and i wanted some because i got a set of 14'z that i want to use that would look nice but i dont want to kill myself trying to look cool


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Also the Cokers load rating is no where close to the next batch of premium sportways will have stamped on the tire. 

The 13's are rated at 1,070 pounds a tire at 50 psi and 1,200 for the 14's at 50 psi. 

I don't think a 155/80/13 or 175/70/14 has that much for weight rating either.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG RED said:


> Also the Cokers load rating is no where close to the next batch of premium sportways will have stamped on the tire.
> 
> The 13's are rated at 1,070 pounds a tire at 50 psi and 1,200 for the 14's at 50 psi.
> 
> I don't think a 155/80/13 or 175/70/14 has that much for weight rating either.


THE ORIGINAL CHOKER 5.20 WAS MARKED 2 PLY ON THE SIDE WALL, EVEN THOUGH THE "SALES REP" SWORE "4 PLY TIRE LIKE THE ORIGINALS,,,,,I ORDERED 25 TIRES TO GET THEM AT 88 BUCKS EACH, AFTER ALL THE SHIPPING, TAX, AND BULL SHIT, THEY SAY 2 PLY ON THE SIDE! I SENT THEM ALL BACK BUT 1 SET, I STILL HAD A FEW STACKS OF THE OG TIRES AT THE TIME, AND ENDED UP SELLING OR TRADING THEM OFF. AND LIKE THE OG`S I SOLD THEM OFF TOO WHEN THE LONG WAIT WAS GETTING NEAR, AND THE NEW 5.20`S WERE GOING TO HIT, NOW I`M A NEW 5.20 FAN ALL THE WAY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> CHOKER TIRE JUST COPIED THE OLD 70`S "DEMAN TIRE" TREAD FOR TREAD, AND JUST PUT "LOWRIDER SERIES" ON THE SIDE OF IT. NEVER ADDING ANYTHING NEW, THEY REVAMPED THE TREAD ON THE 14`S AFTER EVENYONE COMPLAINED,
> 
> ON THE "NEW PREIMIUM SPORTWAY" 5.20`S THE CREW HAVE HAVE COMPLETELY GONE THROUGH THE DESIGN, INCH BY INCH, NOT WITH THE IDEA "HOW CAN WE COPY AN ICONIC TIRE, AND MAKE IT CHEAPER"
> THEY "COMPLETELY" MADE A NEW VERSION OF AN ICONIC TIRE, AND MADE IT BETTER. THEY LOOKED AT AS A LOWRIDER TIRE, FOR LOW RIDERS
> ...


I have set of nos wheels i want the sportways on when time comes


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds good guys . Ya had homie wth Cokers n nthing but troubles thy wlnd keep poping so any1 put up the info 4 Preimium Sports whr to get thm


----------



## d6rmor (Dec 9, 2012)

I Just bought a set of Cookers and had them mounted and balanced, didn't even get them on the car and I noticed the backside of the tire started cracking. I then had to have them dismounted and I sent them back. Not worth a shit!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I got a yard of cokers with bubbles in them. Gonna go the premium sportway also


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

plague said:


> I got a yard of cokers with bubbles in them. Gonna go the premium sportway also


choker tire don`t give a shit about lowiders, just wants the cash from us
the `o choker tire DOUBLE AGENT, will read this, and report it back HDQTRS


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Paul kersey (Mar 9, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> choker tire don`t give a shit about lowiders, just wants the cash from us
> the `o choker tire DOUBLE AGENT, will read this, and report it back HDQTRS


:drama:


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

d6rmor said:


> I Just bought a set of Cookers and had them mounted and balanced, didn't even get them on the car and I noticed the backside of the tire started cracking. I then had to have them dismounted and I sent them back. Not worth a shit!


That's odd.....cause I had the same problem on my 77 Cadillac. Put 4 new Cokers on 13x7 wheels, had the car on jackstands for a month, ALL the tires were cracked.....never even drove on them.....but Coker claimed they never had an issue....bunch of tools.


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

46'Areosedan said:


>


You know it's ironic that even though that tire is made for a 5 inch wide wheel it looks like they fit in on a wider one for that display.....bet that bisch is cracked too! Bwahahahaha


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> choker tire don`t give a shit about lowiders, just wants the cash from us
> the `o choker tire DOUBLE AGENT, will read this, and report it back HDQTRS


Well I hope they do see. I would drive my car on the freeway to a show are cruise 1hr away get there are get home I'm like what the hell I think I got a hydro problem cause car is ridin real wierd and look got a big ass bubble on it. Then I had to get another to match the others same thing and one last tire to match so that's a total of 7 tires. I finally sold them ill never roll them again I was tryin to save from buying a og set and was thinking would be safer but was wrong and lowrider pushing them tires hard tech adds features and regular adds. Some tires from the first batch no problems but have seen over 20 or more just on here that have had problems


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> choker tire don`t give a shit about lowiders, just wants the cash from us
> the `o choker tire DOUBLE AGENT, will read this, and report it back HDQTRS


Don't worry they don't give a fuck about us or the hot rod guys or just about any of the tires they produce. 

Just go around any other old car site and there tons of horror stories. We are not the only ones who get fucked.

As far as I'm concerned the company Coker as a whole don't give a fuck as they know they have the market cornered on old style tires. 

So pump them out put a "you mount them you own them" sticker with no warranty and ride that cash train all the way home.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

IT`S FUNNY, THEY DISCLAIM THEM ON WIDE RIMS, THEY SHOW THEM ON THE RIM THEY DON`T COVER,,,,,,,,,,
BUT ON THAT JD THREAD, SOMEONE POSTED UP THE YOUTUBE OF "LIVIN THE LOW LIFE" WHERE CHOKERS PROUDLY SAYING HE MAKE TIRES FOR THE LOWRIDER,,,,,,,,,, SO IT WOULD MEAN, THEY KNOW HOW THESE TIRES WILL BE USED, BUT WITH ANY COMPLAINING, THEY SAY YOU "OVER LOADED THE TIRE"
HE`S GOT THE OLD TIRE MARKET COVERED THAT`S FOR SURE, HIS PRICES ARE UP ALL AROSS THE BOARD.
FOR THE RECORD,,,,,,,,,,,, I DO RUN THE CHOKERS ON MY 30`S CARS BUT IN THE 16`S.
SO FAR SO GOOD. I BOUGHT A STACK OF THEM BEFORE THE PRICE INCREASE.MAYBE HE NEEDS TO STICK TO OLD CAR STOCK TIRES, AND LEAVE THE LOWRIDING TO LOW RIDERS,,,,,,,,,,,,JUST MY 2 CENTS,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SIXD8 IMPALA (Jul 30, 2012)

Premium sportway LLC and on Facebook


----------



## SIXD8 IMPALA (Jul 30, 2012)

cartier01 said:


> Can anybody tell me what's the difference between the new premium sportway and new cooker tires. Am on the market for some 14" tires.


Their tread has two extra tread patern on them and also the name "premium sport" rather than "premium sportway" check them out google premium sportway LLC , and they are on Facebook too.


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have had both types.. The cokers right after mounting them had a cracked all the way around the bed of the tire.. After I got past that drama they wasn't yo bad.. I went to the new Premium sportways and the only problem I got with thousands are after you let the car sit for a week or 2 and it's cold out side when I would lock up the car to pull it out the garage it would pop the beed of and the tire would go flat.. has anyone else had this problem.. I like the new ones a lot better then the crokers the way they look on the rim and all..


----------



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> I have had both types.. The cokers right after mounting them had a cracked all the way around the bed of the tire.. After I got past that drama they wasn't yo bad.. I went to the new Premium sportways and the only problem I got with thousands are after you let the car sit for a week or 2 and it's cold out side when I would lock up the car to pull it out the garage it would pop the beed of and the tire would go flat.. has anyone else had this problem.. I like the new ones a lot better then the crokers the way they look on the rim and all..


What air pressure are you running in them. It sounds like you may be running them to low on psi.


----------



## martin1979mc (Dec 27, 2012)

:roflmao:


----------



## martin1979mc (Dec 27, 2012)

:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

60psi PM sent.


Premium Sportway said:


> What air pressure are you running in them. It sounds like you may be running them to low on psi.


----------



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> 60psi PM sent.


That's plenty of pressure, more than you should need. I'll check your pm to see what we can figure out.


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the help..:thumbsup:


Premium Sportway said:


> That's plenty of pressure, more than you should need. I'll check your pm to see what we can figure out.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Premium Sportway said:


> That's plenty of pressure, more than you should need. I'll check your pm to see what we can figure out.


i though the max pressure on this tires 32psi, I do 36psi on cockers with no problem on my glass house


----------



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

Robert =woody65= said:


> i though the max pressure on this tires 32psi, I do 36psi on cockers with no problem on my glass house


Our tires max rated pressure is 50 psi. Our tires are way more heavy duty than anything else that's out there.


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

What's the price tag on the tires ?


----------



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

67imp said:


> What's the price tag on the tires ?



Here's the price sheet again from our thread. 


*The website is now open for Pre-Orders again.*

*The Pre-Orders will not ship until early April. 
*
Here is the new pricing again in case anybody missed it before.*

New Pricing for 2014*


We have worked out a new cheaper shipping package with FedEx so here is the new pricing we are going with for 2014.

• For everybody that needs shipping the price is now $152.50 ea. or $610.00 a set
(plus any applicable taxes) and that includes *FREE SHIPPING *(valid on tire orders shipping via ground service within the contiguous United States only)

• For customers that can or want to pickup their tire orders from us in Goleta, CA the price is still the same $140.00 ea. or $560.00 a set (plus any applicable taxes)

For customers ordering on the website and picking up their order from us in Goleta, CA use coupon code "*PICKUP*" after adding the amount of tires you want to the cart. This will bring the base price of the tires back down to $140.00 ea. Then just select the Customer Pickup option during checkout so that we know you will be picking them up. 

So here is a quick run-down on the new cheaper pricing for everybody that needs their tire orders shipped:

• $610.00 per set shipped for everybody within the 47 contiguous United States (not including California)

• For California residents the cost is $610.00 per set shipped plus any applicable taxes. 

*If shipping to a Business please put the name of the business in the Company Field during checkout.*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Premium Sportway said:


> Our tires max rated pressure is 50 psi. Our tires are way more heavy duty than anything else that's out there.


My new tires will be premium sport way :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway (Oct 26, 2011)

Robert =woody65= said:


> My new tires will be premium *sportway* :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:

Fixed the spelling for you


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Premium Sportway said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Fixed the spelling for you


my bad bro,thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Intentions 65 (Aug 28, 2012)

I came across some 520 13 premium sport Lowrider series 2ply nylon tires are these the one that are having all the problems ?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Bad Intentions 65 said:


> I came across some 520 13 premium sport Lowrider series 2ply nylon tires are these the one that are having all the problems ?


Yes, dont buy them


----------



## Bad Intentions 65 (Aug 28, 2012)

Premium Sport 520-13 Lowrider Series 2ply nylon are these the problematic tires? has anyone had a good experience with them. I have a 65ss fully wrapped 3 pump 7 batt. non daily but due to economic down time 250$ seems like a good deal ? what you think layitlow homies ?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Bad Intentions 65 said:


> Premium Sport 520-13 Lowrider Series 2ply nylon are these the problematic tires? has anyone had a good experience with them. I have a 65ss fully wrapped 3 pump 7 batt. non daily but due to economic down time 250$ seems like a good deal ? what you think layitlow homies ?


Hey bro, don't waste your money on any Coke 5.20 premium sport tires..... 

At $250 for those u could buy new radial tires for that price. I wouldn't waste money on those tires that's at least 10 or more years older. Better off getting travelstar, milestar, tiger paws, Remington or something


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Bad Intentions 65 said:


> Premium Sport 520-13 Lowrider Series 2ply nylon are these the problematic tires? has anyone had a good experience with them. I have a 65ss fully wrapped 3 pump 7 batt. non daily but due to economic down time 250$ seems like a good deal ? what you think layitlow homies ?


if cash is tight, dont waist your cash on old 2ply tires! the PREMIUM SPORTWAYS run on a 6ply style sidewall,( these tire will hold up to your wrapped frame, 3 pumps,)
them 2 plys are way out dated even by choker STANDARDS
SAVE YOUR MONEY for the niner 5.20``s or radials FR 380


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Chokers :thumbsdown:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> Stay away from these chinese overpriced "new" Premium Sportways. They have a stupid looking shape that does not resemble the OG tires. Buy some old stock tires or buy some 155/80R13. The Coker Premium sports are good in 5.20x14


You'd have to have a death wish to roll on some old stock 520's. Not worth the risk.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Anybody have pics mounted on 13s and 14s side by side Cooker and Premium Sportsway


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> Anybody have pics mounted on 13s and 14s side by side Cooker and Premium Sportsway


14's


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've heard that on these tires the top speed is only 55-60 mph


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ I'm ok with that. Their for cruising. If you wanna go fast buy some drag slicks


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BIG RED said:


> 14's


Def right side


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> I've heard that on these tires the top speed is only 55-60 mph


I did 60 gets a little swayish but deffinetly better then the coker 520s i tried before! I only had a bad experience braking car went sliding side ways so i determined those tires did not fit my style of driving. The best looking tire by far!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ I'm ok with that. Their for cruising. If you wanna go fast buy some drag slicks


I live out the way of cool shit gotta hit the freeway in my ride for hours so 60s dont cut it for me


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Understood. But let's be realistic. These things were reproduced for nostalgic purposes for "that look." Its never been about performance with these things. Just look at how stretched out they get on a 7 rev with only about 4 inches of tread to the ground under a big heavy car. And people expect to go fast with that?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

ABRAXASS said:


> Understood. But let's be realistic. These things were reproduced for nostalgic purposes for "that look." Its never been about performance with these things. Just look at how stretched out they get on a 7 rev with only about 4 inches of tread to the ground under a big heavy car. And people expect to go fast with that?


If I'm jumping into something with a trunk full of batteries then i don't need to be going "fast" but the tires better hold up and have traction when I'm doing 80-85 down the freeway to keep up with traffic. For what they cost they should be for more than looks.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Take a real good look at the tread on these things. Doesnt take much to see the traction ain't gonna be all that good. For those of us who remember these from the 70s, to get 50 miles an hour out of them is good enough. It's not that I don't understand what others are saying. It's more about "realistic expectation."


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

Its pretty obvious these aren't made for performance in any way. I sure as hell wouldnt do 80 on these


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Has anyone bought from eBay? ? Thinking about ordering me a set are they the same Premium Sportway tires


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

imma be straight up from all Ive read if I did do 520s it wuld be premium sportway all the way


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

brn2ridelo said:


> Has anyone bought from eBay? ? Thinking about ordering me a set are they the same Premium Sportway tires
> 
> 540 a set


THESE ARE ONLY 15.00 LESS THAN THE Premium Sprortways
and these are 4 ply tires with less weight rating, plus ebay might still include sales tax, they have that have a warehouse in calif.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

brn2ridelo said:


> Has anyone bought from eBay? ? Thinking about ordering me a set are they the same Premium Sportway tires


Nice tires


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

To me, the more 5.20s on the road the better...lowrider needs unity not hate..the more the merrier....each tire company has a bad batch..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jjarez79 said:


> To me, the more 5.20s on the road the better...lowrider needs unity not hate..the more the merrier....each tire company has a bad batch..


check out any show in the LOS ANGELES AREA, 75% of the tires are Premium Sportways, and the other 25% is waiting for the old tires to were out so they can roll on the newest and badazz 5.20 Premium Sportway tires


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> check out any show in the LOS ANGELES AREA, 75% of the tires are Premium Sportways, and the other 25% is waiting for the old tires to were out so they can roll on the newest and badazz 5.20 Premium Sportway tires


Bullshit


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

RobLBC said:


> Bullshit


 MEET YOU AT THE TORREZ SHOW
WE CAN COUNT THEM TOGETHER


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

:h5: Back in the day my uncle made the trip from Cali to Tejas in a 54 bel air on 5.20s. Was ok back then, max speed was probably 60 with that little straight 6, but in a heavy ass car with a 350, it's too much power for them little tires. 



ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ I'm ok with that. Their for cruising. If you wanna go fast buy some drag slicks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Coker 520 are ugly I don't care what anyone says


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

No one was saying shit when that was the only 5.20 we had..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

It's never been the only 520...


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

They were saying how unsafe and defective they were I remember that.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I like 5.20's but I live at least a half hour if not more away from any show and I have to take the highway so that's why I stick to radials.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

lone star said:


> It's never been the only 520...


Reproduced...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

jjarez79 said:


> No one was saying shit when that was the only 5.20 we had..


IT WAS THE ONLY 5.20 WE HAD,,,,,BUT NOT EVERYBODY WAS HAPPY, DON`T FORGET THE THREADS OF EVERBODY COMPLAINING
I ordered 25 tires, when they got delivered i sent 21 tires back! 
kept 1 set just in case,,, and i traded them off too


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> MEET YOU AT THE TORREZ SHOW
> WE CAN COUNT THEM TOGETHER


Man I wouldn't worry about that dude. Some people just cant accept truth. He a storm in a cup. :werd:

CHOKERS :thumbsdown:

PREMIUM SPORTWAY uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Man I wouldn't worry about that dude. Some people just cant accept truth. He a storm in a cup. :werd:
> 
> CHOKERS :thumbsdown:
> 
> PREMIUM SPORTWAY uffin:


X2 still havent seen a low hes rode in


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> Has anyone bought from eBay? ? Thinking about ordering me a set are they the same Premium Sportway tires


 Got my Croker 520s from Summit Racing for $500 shipping included.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Lol can't teach stupid


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

REYXTC said:


> Lol can't teach stupid


It just comes natural to some


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

pajaro said:


> Got my Croker 520s from Summit Racing for $500 shipping included.


Good price


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

RobLBC said:


> Good price


YUP!
IF I WAS CROKER, I WOULD SELL THEM FOR LESS THAN THAT, JUST TO GET RID OF THEM BEFORE THEY BUBBLE UP


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> YUP!
> IF I WAS CROKER, I WOULD SELL THEM FOR LESS THAN THAT, JUST TO GET RID OF THEM BEFORE THEY BUBBLE UP


Don't be so mad because I call out your fake square Chinese Sportways.


----------



## el_hektor (Mar 11, 2009)

here's a repost of another thread on here. it's my 2 cents for what's it worth...

I worked at Coker for years. I remember the 1st batch of Coker 2ply tires, and yes they were terrible. lots of issues and that stupid "lowrider series" on the sidewall and folks saying "they're not like the OGs" and to be honest, Coker never intended to copy the "OGs" its an old denman mold that was brought out to meet the demand when no one else wasn't making anything.

I'm not gonna say one tire is better then the other. Premium sportway did a really nice job with their "S" tread design and i believe they copied straight from an old orignal mold. Good for them. But hey, the market now has options and they've come a long way. Coker was willing to hit me up and take feedback from a lot of other people and they listened and kept trying to improve. it's an example that voices are being heard and these companies are doing something to make a better product. it might take some time but both these companies are trying to meet your demands. Back then no one made tires Just for lowriders, 5.20s and 560s were actually stock factory sizes for small european cars and VW's. Lowriders guys got ahold of them cuz they were small and helped lower the cars. Nowadays, 5.20s are being made just for YOU. it really is a tough business, and reality is no other tire manufacture has interest to make a 520-13 or 14. why would they?? Money talks, it's a small production run compared to making radials and something more profitable. Just give some time, express your feedback and the aftermarket will listen. You also have the right to a good product for your hard earned money. 

As for service, I personally never turned anyone away when they had issues. nor anyone that i worked with side by side. Maybe someone just got the wrong rep at the wrong time.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

RobLBC said:


> Don't be so mad because I call out your fake square Chinese Sportways.


That was almost funny

i bet more guys are riding PREMIUM SPORTWAYS IN 13INCH THAN THE BALOON TIRE CROKERS IN THE SAME SIZE


----------

